# Army Cadet Leader



## purple peguin (3 May 2005)

Hi, i did not get accepted for acl marksman but i did get excepted for acl basic and at first i wanted to be a stick in the mud and not want to go due to the fact that i thought it would be a waste or what not. But i have come to the conclusion that it could be beneficial for training and to upgrade my camp status. I was wondering if anyone out there has been to acl basic and could fill me in on what is covered? ( will be going to Argonaut) thank you


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 May 2005)

do you mean the Army Cadet Leader 6 week course? or the Army Cadet Basic 2 week course?


----------



## purple peguin (3 May 2005)

Yes the army cadet leader  6 week course.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 May 2005)

you keep saying acl Basic. if it is the 6 week course than it is ACL there is no basic after that, it took me a little while to try and figure out which course you were talking about. i would defiantly go for the CL course though, it will benefit you. you can always apply for CLI marksman or riflecoach


----------



## ouyin2000 (4 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ...you can always apply for CLI marksman or riflecoach


you need to take the CL Marksman course in order to do the CLI Marksman course, so all he could take after CL would be CLI Rifle Coach

which of course, is the CLI i took, and i enjoyed it very much


----------



## Burrows (4 May 2005)

Title changed to make it easier to understand.  Good catch guys.  Thanks.


----------



## purple peguin (4 May 2005)

Thanks for all the input , I'm sure i will benefit from it. And my bad for calling it acl basic.


----------



## Burrows (4 May 2005)

purple peguin said:
			
		

> my bad for calling it acl basic.



Please don't be ghetto *seems thats my only purpose these days*


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> you need to take the CL Marksman course in order to do the CLI Marksman course, so all he could take after CL would be CLI Rifle Coach
> 
> which of course, is the CLI i took, and i enjoyed it very much



oops.... ya forget i said CLI marksman. i don't know where that one came from. :-\


----------



## purple peguin (5 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Please don't be ghetto *seems thats my only purpose these days*


 , i was not trying not be ghetto.  I was just stating that i was wrong saying acl basic, thats all .


----------



## Burrows (5 May 2005)

"my bad"

*cough* My mistake not My bad..


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

purple peguin said:
			
		

> , i was not trying not be ghetto.  I was just stating that i was wrong saying acl basic, thats all .



saying "my bad" is not only ghetto but it is horrible English. it is as bad as saying i didn't do nothing. if you say that than obviously you did something. that one really bugs me.


----------



## purple peguin (5 May 2005)

Ok, I learn from my mistakes. I don't have any problems saying it ( although it is bad English) and i don't mind people saying it to me , but obviously it bugs people. I don't see the point on dragging it on and having two people comment on it. All's you have to say is " watch your English". I would prefer next time if you left the *cough coughs* out of it.If your going to suggest something I would say it more seriously.


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

watch your english


----------

